# *Kelly's Slough Delta Chapter Banquet---Sept, 15-Grand Forks



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The Kelly's Slough Chapter of *Delta Waterfowl*, located in Grand Forks, will be having their first ever banquet Thursday September 15, 2005. The banquet will be held at the Ramada Inn.

There will be several raffles for a *TON* of prizes; including everything from guns, prints, decorative decoys, hunting decoys, calls, apparel, lots of accessories and even a duck boat. We will have a goose hunters package, a youth duck hunters package, as well as a few other packages and there will be lots of games, raffles, live auction and a silent auction. There is a limit of 250 tickets and with the amount of prizes we have you stand a very good chance winning something good.

Ticket prices are $40 for a single and $55 for couples. Your ticket purchase includes a year membership to Delta Waterfowl, a subscription to Delta's quarterly magazine publication, and a dinner ticket. The meal is a nice two course buffet. For purchasing a ticket contact Matt Vanderpan (701) 330-3038, Sportsman's Taxidermy (218) 773-7972, and tickets will also available in the hunting departments of Cabelas and Scheels. You can also contact myself at (701)-746-2036, or feel free to PM me with any questions.

With the money raised that our chapter keeps we will be sponsoring a youth hunt next fall and constructing hen houses to be placed at Kelly's Slough NWR located just west of town, and the new Glacial Ridge NWR located east of Crookston, MN. The other money raised that goes to Delta supports multiple programs that put more ducks into the fall flight each year. Such as, Adopt-A-Pothole, Predator Control, Hen House Sites, Selective Harvest, as well as support Delta's world renown research programs.

*Please come out and have a good time, win some prizes, and support a good cause! I look forward to seeing everyone there!!!*


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Matt,

Looks great! You guys have worked hard and everything will pay off for the chapter/Delta.

Congrats! :wink:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i will call tomorrow to see if i can get a ticket. i love the sport and would like to join up.

mark


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

dogdigger, I hope to see you there.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Matt,
Need any help from the Fargo boys?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

jhegg, you bet! We need all the help we can get.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

It would be great if some of you Fargo boyz supported the GF guys!

If it's anything like Fargo - Good times! :lol:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Matt,
Let me know how I can help out.
Jim


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I can't wait!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

PJ, you're still planning on coming right? :beer:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Bought my ticket at the Waterfowl Fest. Hope to make it up there.


----------



## Brett Jakovich (Aug 28, 2005)

see you guys there!


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

it should be a fun time, there are still tickets available, and a lot of stuff to win!!


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

Should be a blast, we have ton's of great stuff to give away.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

*Buy your tickets today if you plan on coming. We have a lot of prizes and not very many people so anyone who attends is going to have excellent odds of winning some very nice prizes.*


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

bought tickets for me and my fiancee today. see you guys next week.

mark


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

*There's still a few tickets left that will be available for purchase at the door. I look forward to seeing everyone there tomorrow!*


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

Remember the banquet starts at 5:30 and dinner is at 7:00, if you don't have your ticket yet you can still get one at the door or you can give me a call (218) 779-4773 and I can get you one or hold one for you at the door. You don't want to miss this Banquet it will be a great time.

Charlie


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

It will be a great time for everyone and we have put in alot of work. Hope to see everyone there.

Juston


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

see ya there, well for part of the night... :lol: :beer:


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I have class but I'll be there at 7:00. Looking forward to it. Save some of that good stuff for me!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

How did it go guys? :wink:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

thanks matt is was a good time, i will be there next year.

mark w


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

I couldnt make but but I sure do want to know how it went??


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

IMO, the event went pretty darn good for the first time. Rick Acker did a great job as the MC. I had a great time!

If I would have one complaint, and it is no fault of Delta, but a bunch of A-holes in the audience couldn't keep their mouths shut when the guest speaker (sorry forgot the name) was talking at the beginning of the event. I thought that was very rude...especially since the guy came down from Canada to share his time and insight. I couldn't believe how loud it was in there when we was up front. The nerve of some people. A possible solution would be to have him speak during dinner (I know time is precious already). I think many of these rude jackarses were restless and waiting to eat. However, that was no excuse for their actions.

Finally, thanks to all the members, sponsors, etc for making this event a success. You'll learn each year how to make it better. Keep up the great work!!!

Mike Taddy


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

yeah it was really loud, maybe if we could dim the lights next year it would give the stupid drunks a clue that something was going on.

mark


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Glad to hear it was a success guys. Sorry more of the Fargo contingent couldn't make it. We are so busy preparing for the youth hunt this weekend and lots of the guys have been scouting pretty hard all week. Congrats on the banquet!!! :beer:


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I thought it went really well. Finally got a chance to meet some of the guys. Jones did an exellent job. I thought it was a success. Agree about the speaker. I actually ended up sitting next to him and he was really a nice guy. Had a lot of good things to say. Wish some of the people would have paid more attention. Those guys you are speaking of were very rude!

Overall, great success....my father-in-law won that duck package so it went alright!


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

I also thought it went really well. i will also agree on the speaker. i thought he had a great demo. but there were a handfull of morons that wouldnt shut up for it. i am a new delta member and because of the banquet, i think delta has a new lifetime member. great job fellas.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Overall I think that the banquet went better than expected. From everyone that I talked to that attended, they said it was great. By far one of the best banquets that they have seen. I would like to know if anyone has any thing they would like changed for next years banquet?? Input would be appreciated. Thanks to everyone for coming.
:beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

quackattack said:


> From everyone that I talked to that attended, they said it was great. By far one of the best banquets that they have seen.


Congrats! You guys rocked and everything went well... :wink:


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Thanks Scott. Glad you survived the hurricane.  I'm anxious to see how much we ended up making for our fund. 
:beer:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Great fun...and I won a door prize!!! The picture looks good by my bed :wink: Also thought the food was very good and the stuff that was talked about was very interesting. I agrea on the audience though. It seemed the only time they were quit was when the prizes were being announced... :roll:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Thanks again for everyone who made it, the turnout was much better than we had anticipated and it made for a great event for everyone who came as well as a great event for Delta. It was good getting a chance to meet some of you guys and put some faces to names. Who knows, maybe we can get a chance to sit in a spread sometime this fall.

I think Bob Supuck did a great job as our keynote speaker. I wouldn't pay much attention to the audience not listening as it's nothing new since it'll happen at most banquets. Rob Olson spoke at the Fargo banquet and did an excellent job and the audience was the same way. You have to remember that although there's a lot of hardcore hunters there, there's also quite a few people who are there just to enjoy the banquet. The people who want to listen, and subsequently the people that Delta wants to especially hear the message, were able to...and in the end that's what really counts.


----------

